
Twitter sues US govt to protect Dept of Immigration employee who is anti-Trump - a-smith
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/06/twitter_sues_us_government_to_protect_department_of_immigration_employee_who_doesnt_like_trump/
======
kk_cz
Can't wait for Trump's anti-Twitter tweets.

